
How to overthrow North Korea - stjdeyjcsav
You have two years and $10 million to topple Kim Jong Un&#x27;s regime.<p>How do you do it?
======
tsukikage
Appeal to basic human envy and greed.

Give small shiny gifts to whoever has access to the west. Fund smuggling
operations, assist in setting up black markets. Send in films and the means to
play them. Doesn't matter if they get taken away from the people you give them
to, so long as someone over there ends up with them. No need for overt
propaganda. Simply, "here are shiny things, here are people enjoying shiny
things, everyone else has this stuff and you don't." And, more basic level:
"see how people can live, what can be taken for granted. Food. Light. Toilet
paper. Supermarkets."

Then wait. They'll overthrow the regime themselves. It worked for the Soviet
Union, though it took a while. It'll work here, too.

------
Tomte
You spend it on booze and coke and hope that somehow _mumble_ butterfly effect
_mumble_ the regime falls.

Seriously, how you can even begin to think that any amount of money, let alone
a laughable one, could do anything there is beyond me.

